# Luxometro digital en proteus pic 16f877a + lcd



## wabeno (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola les dejo un proyecto que hice para la universidad de un luxometro digital con el pic 16f877a para enviar los datos a una pantalla lcd 16x2. Quisiera ayuda para mejorar el proyecto y enviar los datois a la pc por puerto usb o puerto com gracias


----------



## nemesismx10 (Nov 9, 2010)

Esta muy buen medido de lux, no se como mandar los datos que comentas a la pc mediante el usb pero en los foros debe de haber informacion que buscas.

Suerte.


----------



## pato1982 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola! Mira, te dejo el link para que descargues un libro que tiene un capitulo sobre como programar un protocolo para el puerto USB, es para comenzar a programar en C en el compilador CCS C, que lo podes descargar del mismo blog.
Espero que te sirva!

http://cieerch.blogspot.com/2010/08/compilador-c-ccs-y-simulador-proteus.html


----------



## djxero (Dic 2, 2010)

con el 4550   y picbasic pro  sale rapido en 5 minutos  ya tienes comunicacion usb

y serial  con el 877a tambiem
te subo luego el archivo


----------



## EINNER C (Feb 21, 2011)

hola wabeno

pues tambn estoy en la realizacion de un luxometro me sirve de arto tu ayuda

y pues en referencia a la comunicacion usb, ya he realizado bastantes y con exito

de que tipo quieres realizarla, ya que hay tipo cdc que emula un puerto com por usb, bulk que es de transferencia en masa, para eniar bastantes datos, tambn hay hid, human interface device, bueno es como funcionan el mouse y el teclado, y en fin, como quieres hacerla y espero poder ayudarte, ..

en cuanto a lo que tengo que hacer, es un luxometro que pueda medir hasta 150000 lux, sera muy complejo? espero tu respuesta y quizas podamos sacar un excelente proyecto

trabajo con visual para lo de la interfaz...

el libro que te recomiendan es muy bueno, te ayudara mucho, pero si no estoy mal, solo hay comunicacion usb tipo cdc

hasta luego


----------



## Xavyal (May 8, 2011)

Como podría cambiar el programa para que me de decimales, es decir 85.55 LUX???

Hasta cuantos Lux mide este proyecto???

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## EINNER C (May 9, 2011)

hola Xavyal

utilizalo de tipo float y cuando vayas a mostrar le indicas de cuantos decimales queres

%.2f para mostrar

saludos


----------



## Xavyal (May 15, 2011)

muchas gracias Einner, disculpa la tardanza...

ahora tengo la duda de como podría hacer que este luxometro midiera mas de 255; es decir, que en vez de reiniciarse cuando llegue a 255 siguiera contando, pongamos hasta 2000 lux

Saludos!


----------



## alb3rt0 (Jun 25, 2011)

wabeno dijo:


> Hola les dejo un proyecto que hice para la universidad de un luxometro digital con el pic 16f877a para enviar los datos a una pantalla lcd 16x2. Quisiera ayuda para mejorar el proyecto y enviar los datois a la pc por puerto usb o puerto com gracias



hola muy buen aporte 
una pregunta trato de abrir tu simulacion pero no lo puedo abrir 
x que es otra version me podrias pasar la relacion que isiste en le programa 
para la medicion de lux en el ADC del pic 

Te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## zuarth (Ago 24, 2011)

wabeno dijo:


> Hola les dejo un proyecto que hice para la universidad de un luxometro digital con el pic 16f877a para enviar los datos a una pantalla lcd 16x2. Quisiera ayuda para mejorar el proyecto y enviar los datois a la pc por puerto usb o puerto com gracias



hey que ondas!!! ioe me gustaria saber como programastes el pic? me podrias odjuntar el documento? y en que lo programastes para estar mas seguro. porfavor. te lo agradesco.


----------



## COARITES (Dic 27, 2011)

Cual es la formula para calcular la intensidad de luz?

Por favor me pueden dar la ecuacion.



Ha ya la encontre
 Es esta creo: LUX = V_OUT * 5 - 5.

A que se debe esta ecuacion?


----------



## mendek (Abr 5, 2013)

Que tal wabeno, disculpa hombre me gustaría saber como hiciste para el cálculo de la ecuación que nos planteas, y en cuanto a la resistencia que pones de 200 ohms como hiciste para su cálculo, lo comento ya  que dudo que varios de nosotros utilicemos la misma fotoresistencia que tu usaste, desde ya mucas gracias por el aporte, me gustaría tambien hacer este luxometro mas sencible, ya que éste tiene un margen de error muy elevado.


----------



## jesus123456789 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola amigo wabeno podrias  mostrar como hicistes el programa en si? lo hicicstes en ASM ? te lo agradeceria si lo compartirias gracias 

Tambien tengo una duda como puedo hallar la resolucion? y con cuantos bits estas trabajando? GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola jesus123456789

El miembro *wabeno* solo tubo una intervención en este foro la cual fue hecha el 07/Nov/*2011*.
Probablemente no responda.

El programa por el que estás preguntando:
Vienen 2 en el archivo comprimido PROYECTO LUXOMETRO.rar uno es .bas y el otro .PBP.
Probablemente el .bas es para compilarse con  MicroBasic Pro. 
El .PBP probablemente sea para compilarse con PICBasic PRO.
Ambos son el Código fuente para ser compilados y acingarse al PIC.

Si abres el archivo de ISIS de Proteus contenido en el mismo .rar yo creo que podrás saber con cuantos BIT’s fue desarrollado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 1, 2013)

MrCarlos: Yo quisiera saber como han resuelto el problema de la alinealidad de las LDR los que quieren hacer un medidor de lux, aparte de como lo calibran en lux. Y aparte de que usan la LDR en serie con una resitencia fija como divisor de tensión. Mas alineal no puede ser.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola aquileslor

Realmente no se como han resuelto el problema de la alinealidad ni como calibran en LUX.

Por acá están preguntando lo mismo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/luxometro-u-ohmetro-pic-15200/#post788101

Si se tuvieran las hojas de datos del sensor de luz, cualquiera que este fuera, probablemente se podría definir una curva de linearización y una forma de calibrar el medidor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

